# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  Dodecad results based on LivingDNA

## Leandros

East European : 13.40pct
West European : 22.16pct
Mediterranean : 32.54pct
West Asian : 24.02pct
Southeast Asian : 0.95pct
East African : 0.13pct
Southwest Asian: 4.32 pct
NorthWest African : 2.47pct

These results are even more depressing......Can someone explain them?

Στάλθηκε από το PE-TL10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Pan

These results are just fine: you've got a strong Mediterranean component (32.54%), West Asian one (24.02% - Asia Minor is part of West Asia, right?) and East European one (13.40% - Greece is part of the Balkans, right?) - all these add up to ~70% (69.96%) of your autosomal DNA. 

Let's take my Dodecad results also based on LivingDNA as a measure of comparison:

East European 12.96 Pct
West European 23.60 Pct
Mediterranean 31.31 Pct
West Asian 23.10 Pct
Southwest Asian 8.17 Pct
Northwest African 0.45 Pct
Palaeo-African 0.41 Pct

Our differences:

You are +2.02 Pct Northwest AfricanYou are +1.23 Pct MediterraneanYou are +0.95 Pct Southeast AsianYou are +0.92 Pct West AsianYou are +0.44 Pct East EuropeanYou are +0.13 Pct East African


You are -0.41 Pct Palaeo-AfricanYou are -1.44 Pct West EuropeanYou are -3.85 Pct Southwest Asian

This is not too extreme.

----------

